# Koi genetics



## Naveen Mogan (Jan 31, 2019)

Does anyone knows about which gene take dominance in breeding like is it marble koi gene are recessive ?How to produce effective koi gene based betta?Does it involves f2 spawn

Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have never worked with nor to produce koi and would rather stay away from marbles.

Marble is a gene that can be introduced to all color layers - whether solid or multi colors. A jumping gene that causes color changes and allows irregular color combos like koi. However they are very unpredictable - when or how they change colors/patterns. Marble is dominant and will be present for generations, though bred to non marbles. 

Irid and red are dominant, also present for generations. Black is recessive - often only affecting color shade or intensity. Yellow and orange are actually multi genetic colors, thus are recessive. 

Recessive - dominant becomes meaningless with the presence of marble. And instead of showing in layers, colors may all appear in blotches. . . Koi pattern. I can't really say koi is recessive since I've never worked with them. But to my knowledge, you might have to breed a couple of generations to get koi (if crossed). F1 usually yields more fancies. F2 should give you more koi. But before you get a true marbled koi line, you will produce many marbled fancies or mere multis. So it is best to breed a pair of kois to make more kois.

Be sure to label your koi "marble" to indicate it will change color pattern. True, non marble koi is still rare. It should be recessive against base colors.


----------

